# oshawa taylor 314ce



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm thinking it's a scam of some sort. Same guitar is currently on Reverb for around $1900 from a seller in the states


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's ed's first day on Kijiji - definitely a red flag.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

A Taylor 314CE for $300? Almost definitely a scam.


----------

